# NEW 2021 MAJEK 25PLUS ILLUSION LAST OF THE 21 MODELS $ 80,890.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 25 ILLUSION BY MAJEK IS ONE OF THE BEST HANDLING AND RUNNING BOATS MADE MADE IN CORPUS BY LOCAL FAMILY ALWAYS HAS THEY KNOW THESE WATER AND BUILT A BOAT TO HANDLE THE BAYS FROM RUNNING SHALLOW TO HANDLING THE CHOP THIS RAISED CONSOLE WILL BE POWERED WITH A YAMAHA VF250LA MOTOR THE NEW 22 MODELS WILL BE GOING UP IN PRICE SO HURRY AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS 21 MODEL I JUST GOT IT CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $80,890.00































































*


----------

